# spindle blanks locally



## jimmyjames (Apr 17, 2013)

I've noticed that finding spindle blanks at hardwood dealers is next to impossible. I never see 2x2, 3x3 or 4x4 sizes at all, just 4/4 lumber and some don't even carry 8/4. The only place I have seen that sells spindle blanks is menards and they only sell red oak 4x4's and they are for railings and are 36" long and want $65 each for them... for a true furniture builder you'd have to cut and dry your own trees or order stuff online... which shipping makes it way too expensive... even the walnut log company down the street stopped milling spindle sizes many years ago. What's it like around your towns?Does anybody sell spindle stock in your town?


----------



## Jason (Apr 17, 2013)

In Des Moines, there is the Wood Smith Shop. Doesn't really sell spindles but alof of 4/4, 6/4/ and 8/4 lunber that could be cut up.

Jason


----------



## DKMD (Apr 17, 2013)

I'd check with a local cabinet shop or door manufacturer... They typically have sources for kiln dried wood, and you might be able to piggy back or the shipping with their regular shipments.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 17, 2013)

It is why I stared buying rough lumber 4/4 walnut KD-steamed is 9+ a bd ft and 8/4 is almost 11. I have a better selection of walnut or any of my other woods then they do. helluva lot cheaper and nicer also. pretty tough to get boards 19-20" wide like these also- if you ask they just laugh and tell you they are not available anywhere.

[attachment=23282]

[attachment=23283]


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 17, 2013)

There's a hardwood store in Omaha that's sells fas 9"+ 4/4 for $15 a foot and 8/4 for $19 a foot.... they also sell walnut pen blanks for $5 a pop..... those are some beautiful boards there mike :) sure beats having to join 5 4" boards together from the lumber yard....

All the future milling I do on my logs I will be cutting slabs, 4/4 and 8/4 lumber as well as spindle blanks in 3x3 and 4x4. I really want to get more into building tables and chairs, cutting logs this way I will have everything I need for them. I've done more cabinets than I'd care to admit and don't want to do them anymore. Doing a kitchen every couple of months doesn't make me any money, especially with the fly by night outfits selling they're particle board crap for so cheap and then homeowners not wanting to pay the price for nice hardwood cabinets......


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh I will still cut them up into narrow boards- multiple reasons- but is a lot more stable.


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 17, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Oh I will still cut them up into narrow boards- multiple reasons- but is a lot more stable.



That is true, gotta alternate the grain direction :)


----------



## Patrude (Apr 17, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> I've noticed that finding spindle blanks at hardwood dealers is next to impossible. I never see 2x2, 3x3 or 4x4 sizes at all, just 4/4 lumber and some don't even carry 8/4. The only place I have seen that sells spindle blanks is menards and they only sell red oak 4x4's and they are for railings and are 36" long and want $65 each for them... for a true furniture builder you'd have to cut and dry your own trees or order stuff online... which shipping makes it way too expensive... even the walnut log company down the street stopped milling spindle sizes many years ago. What's it like around your towns?Does anybody sell spindle stock in your town?



 I'm not sure if this will help, but I found Midwest Walnut which is near you. Their site advertises up to 20/4. You might want to talk to them and see if they can help you out.


----------

